# Portable workshop table.



## leighf (9 Aug 2009)

Hi,
I’m looking for a design for a portable table to make for my workshop. Has anyone got any designs that I can have a look at?

Cheers
Leigh


----------



## garywayne (16 Aug 2009)

Hi Leigh.

If you mean a flat work table, try this:-

http://woodworking.about.com/od/shopequ ... eTable.htm

I hope it is of some help.


----------



## OPJ (16 Aug 2009)

Just found some very good ideas here, at ToolCrib.com.

What exactly do you want to use this table for? Assembly? Tool storage?


----------



## oddsocks (16 Aug 2009)

Leigh,

Not sure if this is suitable, but this thread shows a table I made earlier this year that takes less than a minute to dismantle. the concept could be used to make any size you needed.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=30831&highlight=mdf+table


----------

